# A Few Cedar Bowls/Platters



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been busy turning more cedar. Here are a few natural and square edge bowls or platters if you will that have come off the lathe of late. I love this stuff, the colorings and grain variations continue to simply amaze me.

First up one I thought I ruined. When I parted it off I discovered I had gone too deep and had a perfect hole in the bottom. Adding some walnut and aspen to the bottom fixed it up nicely.




















This one yet to be finished:











Lots of natural edge on this one:










This one is quite large and the color is spectacular:





















A little more variation and yet to be finished:


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice work Mark, I love the colors as well as the smell of cedar, Thanks for posting


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice bunch of turnings Mark. I have made a few of those bowls also that I had to add a bottom. Funny thing was they sold faster than the other bowls. I do like turning cedar.


----------

